# Palhares Sig for cowgirl



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I need a beautiful Palhares sig that says I don't use roids on it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> I need a beautiful Palhares sig that says I don't use roids on it


Looks like I'll be sporting a huge lie for a while :laugh:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Stop Palhares is your fave


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Stop Palhares is your fave


He's definitely top 2000 that's for sure


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> He's definitely top 2000 that's for sure


I'll allow you to choose you avy for now, between Nick Diaz or Jones


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> I'll allow you to choose you avy for now, between Nick Diaz or Jones


Roger Roger, Jones it shall be when I return to my computer 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Any takers?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Any takers?


Looks like you might have to make it yourself lol


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Looks like you might have to make it yourself lol


I'll have to do it on paint lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> I'll have to do it on paint lol


Oh Stun, I'll make it myself lol


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Looks like I'll be sporting a huge lie for a while :laugh:


It would be much more appropriate if you could add " on Tuesdays" to the end of that sig..:thumb03:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Knocked a quick sig up here if anyone wants it


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Spite said:


> Knocked a quick sig up here if anyone wants it


ahhaahhahhahaahaha


----------

